# Dead Battery and the Windows Go Down



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Okay, when I left this morning I kind of noticed my 2010 CC took maybe a fraction of a second longer to start. Then this afternoon, I guess I noticed it again, but then when I tried to start again, no dice. No warning lights until then, now a "XX." Every time I cranked it the windows went down another inch and they wouldn't go up. We're moving into the rainy season, so I hoped I could jump-start it from my wife's Civic. 

It started and now it's in the garage and it is raining outside now. 

2 3/4 years on a battery seems a little short to me -- even in Florida.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just replaced the battery in mine last weekend. Just over a year and a half!!  Shortest lifespan of a battery I have ever encountered. I replaced with an Interstate instead, half the weight and more CCAs available. 

There were no warnings at all. Parked it, came back out and instead of starting, it put on a light show. Oh and the parking brake could not disengage so that was fun trying to move another vehicle into place to jump it.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Blackhawk878 said:


> Just replaced the battery in mine last weekend. Just over a year and a half!!  Shortest lifespan of a battery I have ever encountered. I replaced with an Interstate instead, half the weight and more CCAs available.
> 
> There were no warnings at all. Parked it, came back out and instead of starting, it put on a light show. Oh and the parking brake could not disengage so that was fun trying to move another vehicle into place to jump it.


 Two year VW warranty... 

Went to the nearest dealer and had them install another -- $185 before tax. I did have the slightest of hints that mine was dying on the day it died. Had them get my iPod working properly again under warranty, so I'm glad I went to VW.


----------



## Blackhawk878 (Oct 3, 2010)

The dealer told me that it is only 12 month full replacement, prorated after that. So knowing how VW does business (excessively charge for everything not under full warranty), I figured it would be less expensive to buy my own. A new batt cost me $107 and I have had nothing but good luck with Interstate. Got that battery home, dropped it in and had the car buttoned up in about 10 minutes. 

Additionally, the original battery decided to die on a Saturday afternoon and the dealership was closing shortly, I wasn't going to make it there and didn't want to leave it till Monday.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

That's happened on every vw I've owned and just part of owning a new vw. If it didn't happen I'd think something was wrong


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe a good idea to start carrying a spare Die Hard or Interstate battery in the trunk at about the 2 year mark.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Been monitoring and WHAM! happened today to me. 27K miles. Replaced with a NTB battery as it was not covered, even with CPO warranty. $149.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

The battery on my 2010 [email protected] out last month. Windows promptly forgot their positions.

Since nobody mentioned it yet, when you get the new battery installed, turn the car on, and with each window, roll it all the way down, release the button, then push it down for a hard three count (you should feel the faintest of clicks). Next, roll it up, release the button, then pull up on the button for a 3 count. Repeat with each window so each can relearn where the up and down positions are.


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

Was searching threads for this problem - mine apparently crapped out today at 27.5K and a little over 2 years. Dealer is checking for a drain, but I probably won't get that lucky. Shortest battery life I've ever experienced (and this is my 6th VW).


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Honestly, when I lived in Florida. 3 years out of a battery is quite good cause heat is worst on a battery then the cold. 

I can tell with experience with EOS drain issues. I assume other vws might be this way. If you park your car in the garage and dont lock the car. That can cause a small battery drain issue only if you dont drive it for long periods of time. If you drive everyday or every few days this don't worry about that. 

Someone else might confirm this but this what was observed on a EOS customer that had battery drain issue on 08 EOS battery would die cause she would park the in here garage and not drive it for a week or 2 at time. Basically, only when it was sunny cause she never put the top up on it.


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

*Battery*

28,000 miles and toast in a day. I thought it cranked a bit slow on Sunday, had to get a boost after work yesterday, put it on the charger overnight but 10.6 volts is all it would hold this morning. 

What are the specs on what should go in there. I ordered what was in the drop down on Advance Auto's site and they delivered within 1/2 hour, but it's smaller and 650 CCA. I phoned the store it came from and they said it was the right one... and that it goes in the trunk. Clueless :screwy:

Edit: The negative post and connector were very crusty, I always thought the positive side was the one to get fuzzy first.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

mndwgz said:


> I phoned the store it came from and they said it was the right one... and that it goes in the trunk. Clueless :screwy:


'09 VR6 and the battery is in the trunk on the driver's side..


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

This must be a problem experienced in 2.0 CCs... I'm going on 45K miles on my 2010 VR6 4Motion, still have the original battery, and no issues.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> This must be a problem experienced in 2.0 CCs... I'm going on 45K miles on my 2010 VR6 4Motion, still have the original battery, and no issues.


2009 with 130K+ miles. Still have the OEM battery.


----------



## mndwgz (May 14, 2012)

I know Vartas' can last, wifes' OEM in her SLK went almost 8 years. Maybe the heat next to the 2.0 is cutting a few years off.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Had my battery replaced just a few weeks ago. Was noticing slow start and windows down just a bit.

Was at 24k miles and no issues having it warrantied.

Think I have had battery replaced in all of our past Passats(98, 03, 07, 08) at about the same time.


----------



## J.Iverson (May 15, 2012)

This brings up a question. If the battery goes completely dead, how would a person get in the car to pop the hood since the battery is needed to lower the windows so the door can open?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

The triangle piece on the driver handle pops off to show the lock cylinder. You can use your key in key to unlock that and pop the hood.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

dcbc said:


> The battery on my 2010 [email protected] out last month. Windows promptly forgot their positions.
> 
> Since nobody mentioned it yet, when you get the new battery installed, turn the car on, and with each window, roll it all the way down, release the button, then push it down for a hard three count (you should feel the faintest of clicks). Next, roll it up, release the button, then pull up on the button for a 3 count. Repeat with each window so each can relearn where the up and down positions are.


Bump for good info. This came in handy tonight when I disconnected the battery.


----------

